# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  В чем проявляется индивидуальность души?

## SlavaSG

Не хочу затронуть эгоистическое восприятие этого вопроса. Джив бесчисленное множество но каждая ощущает себя одновременно отдельной и в тоже время единой с Богом. В чем проявление индивидуальности? как мы ощущаем что отличны от Бога и других джив.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Это как в семье. Есть братья, сестры. Все индивидуальны. Есть отец, которого все любят. И у каждого с отцом есть индивидуальные отношения.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Индивидуальность проявляется в объемной ограниченности _того_, кто воспринимает, кто побуждаем, кто считает себя "я". Человек не может сказать "я", имея ввиду весь мир. Границы между дживами определяют их индивидуальность. имхо
Различие джив хорошо видно в духовном мире. Так как дживы не были созданы и никогда не перестанут быть, из чего проявляется различие в индивидуальности - неизвестно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

3.9.11 комм. Привязанность преданного к той или иной форме Господа определяется его естественными наклонностями... Привязанность к определенной форме Господа носит название сварупа-сиддхи. 
т.е. сварупа - это привязанность к определенному? У джив есть известные пределы (как, напр., есть свои пределы у каждой страны на земном шаре), причина такого широкого спектра индивидуальностей - в существовании пределов?  

ИМХО, конечно, но мне представляется такая концепция: 
джива-шакти - это отделенные (bhinna) экспансии Санкаршаны/Баладевы. По сути дела, дживы - это Он же, но сильно углубившийся в специализацию (а специализация всегда предполагает ограниченость, отмежеванность от других занятий) на какой-то одной грани Бхагавана, на каком-то одном виде служения, в ущерб всем другим возможным. 
Санкаршана привязан ко _всем_ всем формам Бхагавана, а конкретная джива - не ко всем. Конкретная джива внимает только одной или нескольким форм Бога, а не сопровождает повсюду каждую (как это делают, напр., Лакшми или Шеша).

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Быть может, как пример ..

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.23.26

*Жены полубогов продолжали: Tолько посмотрите, как целомуд-
ренная Арчи благодаря своей непостижимой благочестивой дея-
тельности даже сейчас следует за своим мужем, поднимаясь туда
же, куда и он.*

 КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Воздушный корабль Притху Mахараджи, а так-
же воздушный корабль, в котором восседала царица Арчи, пронес-
лись мимо обитательниц высших планет, которые в изумлении взи-
рали на Притху Mахараджу и его жену, достигших после смерти
такого высокого положения. Эти женщины были женами обитате-
лей высших планет, а Притху Mахараджа жил на Земле (планете
более низкого уровня), и тем не менее царь вместе со своей женой
миновал владения полубогов и проследовал еще выше, на Вайкун-
тхалоку. Особенно важным в этом стихе является слово урдхвам
(<вверх>), поскольку произнесшие его женщины были обитатель-
ницами высших планет, к которым относится Луна, Солнце, Венера
и другие планеты вплоть до высшей планеты материального мира,
Брахмалоки. Над Брахмалокой простирается духовное небо с бес-
численными Вайкунтхалоками. Tаким образом, слово урдхвам ука-
зывает на то, что планеты Вайкунтхи находятся за пределами этой
вселенной, то есть выше материальных планет, и именно туда, на
планеты Вайкунтхи, направлялись Притху Mахараджа и его жена.
*Отсюда следует также, что, когда Притху Mахараджа и его жена
Арчи оставили свои материальные тела в пламени материального
огня, они тут же получили духовные тела и взошли на духовные
воздушные корабли, способные пройти сквозь материальные обо-
лочки и достичь духовного неба. Они летели на двух воздушных
кораблях. Это значит, что они сохранили свою индивидуальность
даже после того, как их тела сгорели на погребальном костре.* Ина-
че говоря, вопреки измышлениям имперсоналистов, Притху Mаха-
раджа и его жена остались личностями, а не превратились в пус-
тоту.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> [COLOR="#006400"]...У джив есть известные пределы (как, напр., есть свои пределы у каждой страны на земном шаре), причина такого широкого спектра индивидуальностей - в существовании пределов?


границы джив разделяют такое многообразие индивидуальностей.



> ...По сути дела, дживы - это Он же, но сильно углубившийся в специализацию (а специализация всегда предполагает ограниченость, отмежеванность от других занятий) на какой-то одной грани Бхагавана, на каком-то одном виде служения, в ущерб всем другим возможным...


Для обоюдного служения нужен независимый партнер, независимый хотя бы, например, в своих желаниях. Если предположить, что Господь, углубляется в специализацию настолько, что забывает Себя, и для "возврата к Себе" Ему необходимо начать всегда помнить о Господе, то...
интересная мысль. :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

возврат к себе - это всмысле скинуть ограниченность и снова стать неограниченным? Про такой "возврат к Себе" я ничего не говорил. 
Да и зачем Санкаршане такой "возврат к Себе"? По-моему, Ему интереснее и нужнее, чтоб Его частицы постоянно углублялись в что-то одно, все более и более совершенствовались в одном направлении. 





> Для обоюдного служения нужен независимый партнер, независимый хотя бы, например, в своих желаниях.


Нууу.. а с другой стороны, мы ведь говорим что Васудева и Санкаршана (Чайтанья и Нитьянанда/Адвайта, и т.п.) это _одна_ Личность. А не две независимые.

----------


## Джива

Дорогая Туласи, поздравляю тебя с исполнением твоего самого заветного желания  :buket:  , 
сегодня - день, которого ты так долго ждала, Кришна стал твоим супругом, теперь вы всегда будете вместе...
Будь счастлива с Кришной, Он лучший, а ты - достойная пара для Него

p.s. Вспоминай иногда про меня, ты - единственная кому я доверяю  :cray:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Настоящая индивидуальность дживы проявляется в её уникальной комбинации бхав, составляющих расу - личные отношения с Кришной.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

в ее свободе выбора

----------


## SlavaSG

> в ее свободе выбора


спасибо об этом хотелось бы поговорить более глубоко. Что есть свобода? Независимость? в материальном понимании независимость или свобода есть подчинение и контроль окружающих. Нас всегда сопровождает страх когда что то не контролируется нами. Страх того что мы бессильны в каких то сферах.  В материальном мире любая зависимость сопровождается с возможным страхом или болью. истинная независимость наверно связанна с непредсказуемостью ощущений души её мыслях поступках чувствах. Если бы не было свободы или независимости то как бы без неё могла существовать индивидуальность? Индивидуальность всегда сопровождается свободой, свободой каждого живого существа, свобода подчёркивает индивидуальное я, некая точка отсчета от я к проявлению свободы. Нет личности нет свободы так как нет индивидуальности в её проявлении.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> истинная независимость наверно связанна с непредсказуемостью ощущений души её мыслях поступках чувствах.


а если так?: непредсказуема душа только для нашего слабого интеллекта. 
Напр., мы, подкинув в воздух игральный кубик или монету, не можем сказать какой стороной они упадут. Но более развитый интеллект, просчитав сумму всех существующих в мире сил и влияний, точно предскажет как именно упадет кубик.  

ШБ 4.24.42 комм. Большое значение в этом стихе имеют слова кршнайа акунтха-медхасе. Открыв принцип неопределенности, современные ученые положили предел своей умственной деятельности, но фактически у живого существа не может быть умственной деятельности, не ограниченной рамками времени и пространства. Живое существо называют ану, то есть атомом, крошечной частицей Высшей Души, поэтому мозг живого существа тоже крошечных размеров. Он не может вместить в себя безграничное знание. Однако это не значит, что мозг Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны, также ограничен. 
...Поэтому в случае Кришны и Его представителя закон неопределенности перестает действовать.

----------


## SlavaSG

> а если так?: непредсказуема душа только для нашего слабого интеллекта. 
> Напр., мы, подкинув в воздух игральный кубик или монету, не можем сказать какой стороной они упадут. Но более развитый интеллект, просчитав сумму всех существующих в мире сил и влияний, точно предскажет как именно упадет кубик.  
> 
> ШБ 4.24.42 комм. Большое значение в этом стихе имеют слова кршнайа акунтха-медхасе. Открыв принцип неопределенности, современные ученые положили предел своей умственной деятельности, но фактически у живого существа не может быть умственной деятельности, не ограниченной рамками времени и пространства. Живое существо называют ану, то есть атомом, крошечной частицей Высшей Души, поэтому мозг живого существа тоже крошечных размеров. Он не может вместить в себя безграничное знание. Однако это не значит, что мозг Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны, также ограничен. 
> ...Поэтому в случае Кришны и Его представителя закон неопределенности перестает действовать.


Более развитый интеллект видит больше ограничений в том как поведёт себя материя или личность в ней и способен сопоставив факты дать картину целому. Интелект делает выводы на ограничености.  Совершенство связанно с независимостью непредсказуемостью. Совершенство нельзя познать ограничениями и слово независимость или свобода подходит болше всего к слову совершенство в духовном понимании. Там где есть свобода в чистом виде там всегда подленная индивидуальность.Мы имеем независимость и Бог так же имеет её. Неверно считать что Бог имея совершенство видёт себя без свободы независимости и непредсказуемости.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Мы имеем независимость


"Свобода - это рабство") 





> Интелект делает выводы на ограничености.





> Совершенство нельзя познать ограничениями


Ну да, интеллектуальное понимание и логика в некоторых сферах пасуют. Особенно в сфере "что есть свобода". 

И всё же, и всё же. Есть всё же в мире чувство, тесно связанное с интеллектом (сообразительностью, способностью кооперировать образы и понятия), но напрямую работающее на "топливе" непредвиденности и рандомности, на случайных комбинациях. Это - чувство юмора. Чувство, что ты услышал с одной стороны - нечто неожиданное, даже нелепое, а с другой - ожидаемое, в чем-то и закономерное. 

У нас на форуме есть пример преданного с сильно развитым таким чувством. Думаю, все знают о ком я. Так вот, посмотрите - никогда не знаешь что от него ожидать, какую фразу он умело выдаст точно к случаю. Полная непредсказуемость) 

Мне трудно понять, что это за штуки такие - "независимость" и "непредсказуемость". Но когда я слышу эти слова, почему-то сразу же вспоминаю о чувстве юмора.

----------


## SlavaSG

"Свобода - это рабство")

здесь это именно так

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

а "там"? 
Он волен делать все, что пожелает, ибо Он, несмотря ни на что мой Господь, которому я поклоняюсь, и останется Им навсегда. - тут тоже имеется элемент непредсказуемости. 


Или возьмем, скажем, лозунг "незнание - это сила". Разве это не истинно для, напр., враджаваси?

----------


## SlavaSG

> а "там"? 
> Он волен делать все, что пожелает, ибо Он, несмотря ни на что мой Господь, которому я поклоняюсь, и останется Им навсегда. - тут тоже имеется элемент непредсказуемости. 
> 
> 
> Или возьмем, скажем, лозунг "незнание - это сила". Разве это не истинно для, напр., враджаваси?


Вы правы интивидуальность проявляется не только в непредсказуемости или свободе. Мир пронизан гармонией и она имеет источник совершенный источник, это личное качество. Материальный мир является внешней энергией Бога это тоже его часть в которой можно видеть черты совершенной личности. Грубое тело предсказуемо его легко понять, тонкое тело сложней а душу осознать...... нужно ей стать. Мы можем лишь косвенно прикаснуться к пониманию. Мы считаем себя тонким и грубым телом, согласно ему действуем, но даже в нём в её предсказуемости можно найти свободу и независимость. Есть гармония общие черты объединящие всех нас с истинной природой. Мы бы могли слиться с неё не имея свободы от неё. свобода от неё не значит всегда противоборство, свобода значит сознание которое мыслит реагирует отдельно от окружения. Конечно есть духовная природа совершенная Вы это имели в виду духовная вечная нетленая совершенная, как совершенный образ. Мы можем быть с ним в гармонии а может и не быть.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

ШБ 7.7.19-20

Фрагмент комментария Шрилы Прабхупады :

В этом стихе особенно важным является слово эках, что значит
<наделенный индивидуальностью>. В <Бхагавад-гите> (9.4) сказано: мат-стхани
сарва-бхутани на чахам тешв авастхитах. Основой всего - как духовного,
так и материального - включая землю, воду, огонь, небо и живые существа,
является духовная душа. Верховная Личность Бога - Ээто причина всего
сущего, однако не следует думать, что Господь зависит от чего бы то ни было.

   И Верховный Господь, и живые существа обладают полным сознанием.
Mы сознаем все в пределах своего тела, тогда как Господь сознает целое
космическое проявление. Это также находит подтверждение в Ведах. Йасмин дйаух
пртхиви чантарикшам. Виджнатарам адхикена виджанийат. Экам эвадвитийам.
Атма-джотих самрад иховача. Са иман локан асрджата. Сатйам джнанам анантам.
Асанго хй айам пурушах. Пурнасйа пурнам адяайа пурнам эвавашишйате. *Все
приведенные здесь высказывания подтверждают, что крошечная душа, равно как и
Верховная Личность Бога, обладают индивидуальностью. Бог огромен, а обыкновенная
душа мала, но оба они являются причиной всех причин : душа - в пределах своего тела, 
а Бог - в беспредельных просторах мироздания.*


Можно ответить - полем деятельности

----------


## Gopikanta das

Свобода наша заключается в том, что мы по своему желанию можем возвратиться к Богу в духовный мир или остаться в этом материальном мире.
 Индивидуальность - это что то непостижимое, сама душа уже обладает духовным телом, а что такое душа , навряд ли кто нибудь кроме Бога знает.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Свобода наша заключается в том, что мы по своему желанию можем возвратиться к Богу в духовный мир или остаться в этом материальном мире.
>  Индивидуальность - это что то непостижимое, сама душа уже обладает духовным телом, а что такое душа , навряд ли кто нибудь кроме Бога знает.


Скорее это стремление асуров достичь свободы независимости путём только собственых желаний. Наши желания не есть то что мы есть, в этом мире. Вы наверно имели в виду свободу воли. У нас есть выбор какое желание проявить из возможных.

----------


## Gopikanta das

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что асуры , это те, кто хочет чувственных наслаждений для себя, и в этом материальном мире им предоставляется возможность удовлетворить своё вожделение. Но полного удовлетворения они не получат, останется разочарование и если у них ещё будут такие желания, то они вновь получат подходящее тело для удовлетворения этих желаний и так бесконечно, пока в своём эволюционном развитии они не подойдут к осознанию Бога. Природа души  - сат чит ананда виграха, она стремится к блаженству (счастью) и когда она осознает, что её истинное место в духовном мире и начнёт испытывать высший вкус в служении Кришне, то она больше не захочет искать в этом мире мирских телесных удовольствий и при достижении совершенства Кришна забирает эту дживу . Это происходит естественно, в этом и заключается наша свобода, независимость.

----------


## Иван1

В Бхагавад- Гите Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что даже после освобождения живое существо сохраняет свою индивидуальность.

Примечательным является слово *сохраняет*, сохранить можно то, что уже имеешь. При этом ранее по тексту 23 Главы 2-ой Шрила Прабхупада говорит об дживе обладающей индивидуальностью в обусловленном состоянии.

Если я правильно понял, то джива в обусловленном состоянии обладает духовной индивидуальностью, которая *сохраняется* после её освобождения.

1. Как проявляется духовная индивидуальность дживы в обусловленном состоянии.
2. Как проявляется духовная индивидуальность в освобождённом состоянии.

Если можно не об раса-лилах индивидуальности и неповоримости, а о том в какой общей форме это выражается. 

Спасибо.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада неустанно боролся с майавадой и говорил в контексте персонализма, что джива всегда сохраняет свою индивидуальность, даже после освобождения не сливаясь с Богом и не растворяясь в нирване.

Однако в нашем обусловенном состоянии духовная индивидуальность не проявлена вообще никак. Она просто спит.

----------


## Иван1

> Шрила Прабхупада неустанно боролся с майавадой и говорил в контексте персонализма, что джива всегда сохраняет свою индивидуальность, даже после освобождения не сливаясь с Богом и не растворяясь в нирване.
> 
> Однако в нашем обусловенном состоянии духовная индивидуальность не проявлена вообще никак. Она просто спит.


Это та же самая индивидуальность, что пресуща дживе в духовном мире?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Индивидуа?льность (от лат. individuum — неделимое, особь) — совокупность характерных особенностей и свойств, отличающих одного индивида от другого; своеобразие психики и личности индивида, неповторимость, уникальность. 

В материальном мире мы все разные благодаря разному сочетанию гун материальной природы. В духовном мире мы все разные, т.к. разные отношения с Кришной. Похоже, что ничего общего эти индивидуальности не имеют  :smilies:

----------


## Иван1

> Индивидуа?льность (от лат. individuum — неделимое, особь) — совокупность характерных особенностей и свойств, отличающих одного индивида от другого; своеобразие психики и личности индивида, неповторимость, уникальность. 
> 
> В материальном мире мы все разные благодаря разному сочетанию гун материальной природы. В духовном мире мы все разные, т.к. разные отношения с Кришной. Похоже, что ничего общего эти индивидуальности не имеют


Уважаемый Гокуланатх Прабху, спасибо Вам за ответ, а тогда что джива сохраняет?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> а тогда что джива сохраняет?


А что мы сохраняем, проснувшись от кошмарного сна? Ощущение "я", какие то обрывки эпизодов (которые быстро забываются), общее неприятное настроение сна (которое тоже быстро рассеивается). В общем, кроме ощущения "я", ничего толком не сохраняем  :smilies:

----------


## Иван1

Получается, что истинная духовная природа дживы не как не проявлена через призму его ложного эго и отношений с объектами материального мира. Тогда почему Шрила Прабхупада употребляет термин *духовная индивидуальность*, если как Вы ранее заметили под индивидуальностью понимается именно особенности.

Как могут быть связаны и сохранены *особенности* духовного живого существа в обусловленном и освобожденном состоянии?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Индивидуальность души спрятана в обусловленном существовании, как цветок спрятан в семени, которое погружено в землю.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Тогда почему Шрила Прабхупада употребляет термин *духовная индивидуальность*, если как Вы ранее заметили под индивидуальностью понимается именно особенности.


Потому что после освобождения материальная индивидуальность перестает существовать ввиду отсутствия материи  :smilies: 




> Как могут быть связаны и сохранены *особенности* духовного живого существа в обусловленном и освобожденном состоянии?


Никак... зачем их сохранять? Возможно, у вайшнавов очень высокого уровня даже в земном существовании может как то проявляться их духовная индивидуальность. Но нам это пока явно не грозит  :smilies:

----------


## Иван1

> Потому что после освобождения материальная индивидуальность перестает существовать ввиду отсутствия материи 
> 
> 
> Никак... зачем их сохранять? Возможно, у вайшнавов очень высокого уровня даже в земном существовании может как то проявляться их духовная индивидуальность. Но нам это пока явно не грозит


Гокуланатх Прабху, спасибо за Вам ответы. С уважением,

----------


## Иван1

ТЕКСТ 12

на тв эвахам джату насам
на твам неме джанадхипах
на чаива на бхавишйамах
сарве вайам атах парам

на - никогда; ту - но; эва - безусловно; ахам - я; джату - когда-либо; на - не; асам - был; на - нет; твам - ты; на - не; име -  эти; джана-адхипах - цари; на - не; ча - также; эва - конечно; на - не; бхавишйамах - будем существовать; сарве вайам - все мы; атах парам - после.

Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: В ведических писаниях, например в «Катха-упанишад» и в «Шветашватара-упанишад», говорится, что Верховный Господь поддерживает жизнь бесчисленных существ разных видов и форм. Он обеспечивает их всем необходимым, учитывая деятельность каждого из них и ее последствия. Тот же самый Верховный Господь в образе Своей полной экспансии пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа. Только святые, которые способны видеть Верховного Господа внутри и снаружи всего, обретают вечный мир в душе.


нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам
эко бахунам йо видадхати каман
там Атма-стхам йе 'нупашйанти дхирас
тешам шантих шашвати нетарешам

Катха-упанишад, 2.2.13

Кришна открыл Aрджуне ведическую мудрость специально, чтобы ею могли воспользоваться все люди, в том числе и те, которые выдают себя за великих ученых, хотя на самом деле обладают весьма скудными знаниями. Господь ясно говорит, что Он Сам, Aрджуна и все цари, которые собрались на поле боя, вечно являются индивидуальными существами. Господь - вечный хранитель всех живых существ, как обусловленных, так и освобожденных. Он -  верховная вечная личность, а Aрджуна, неизменный спутник Господа, и цари, собравшиеся на поле боя, - подчиненные Ему вечные личности. Ошибочно думать, будто они не существовали как индивидуумы в прошлом или перестанут быть вечными личностями в будущем. Их индивидуальное бытие никогда не прерывалось и не прервется. Поэтому ни у одного живого существа нет и не может быть причин для скорби.

Господь Кришна, высший знаток Вед, отвергает здесь теорию майявады, гласящую, что индивидуальная душа, которая сейчас скрыта под покровом майи, иллюзии, после освобождения растворится в безличном Брахмане и утратит свою индивидуальность. Он не согласен и с утверждением о том, что индивидуальность обусловленных существ является лишь плодом их воображения. Кришна ясно говорит, что и Господь, и другие существа сохранят свою индивидуальность в будущем и никогда не утратят ее. Это подтверждается в Упанишадах. Слова Кришны авторитетны, поскольку Кришна не подвластен иллюзии. Если бы живые существа не обладали индивидуальностью, Кришна не стал бы это подчеркивать, особенно говоря о будущем. Философ-майявади может возразить, что индивидуальность, о которой ведет речь Кришна, не духовна, а материальна. Но даже если мы примем этот довод, вопрос о том, чем индивидуальность Кришны отличается от остальных, все равно остается открытым. Кришна утверждает, что Он был личностью в прошлом и останется ею в будущем. Господь снова и снова говорит о том, что Он - личность, а безличный Брахман находится у Него в подчинении. Другими словами, Кришна всегда сохраняет духовную индивидуальность. Если допустить, что Он -  обыкновенная обусловленная душа с индивидуальным сознанием, то поведанная Им «Бхагавад-гита» перестанет быть авторитетным священным писанием. Человек, обладающий четырьмя недостатками, которые присущи простым смертным, не способен дать другим знание, достойное того, чтобы его услышали. «Гита» стоит выше произведений, написанных людьми. Ни одна мирская книга не может сравниться с ней. Для того, кто считает Кришну просто человеком, «Гита» утрачивает особую значимость. _Философы-майявади утверждают, что множественность, о которой идет речь в данном стихе, условна и относится к материальному телу. Однако в предыдущем стихе Кришна уже осудил телесные представления о жизни. Разве мог Он после этого говорить об условной множественности в рамках той же самой телесной концепции? Таким образом, индивидуальность, о которой здесь идет речь, имеет духовную основу, и это подтверждают такие великие ачарьи, как Шри Рамануджа и другие_. Во многих стихах «Гиты» ясно сказано, что постичь духовную индивидуальность могут только преданные Господа, те же, кто относятся к Кришне враждебно и завидуют Его положению Верховной Личности Бога, не способны понять истинный смысл этого великого произведения. Непреданного, пытающегося постичь философию «Гиты», можно сравнить с пчелой, которая ползает по банке с медом. Чтобы узнать вкус меда, нужно открыть банку. Aналогично этому, сокровенное учение «Бхагавад-гиты» могут постичь только преданные. Никто другой, как сказано в четвертой главе этой книги, не способен ощутить ее вкуса.

Те, кто отрицает само существование Господа, не должны касаться «Бхагавад-гиты». Поэтому комментарии к «Бхагавад-гите», написанные философами-майявади, искажают заключенную в ней истину до неузнаваемости. Господь Чайтанья запретил нам читать комментарии философов-майявади и, предостерегая нас, говорил, что тот, кто принимает философию майявады, лишается возможности проникнуть в тайный смысл «Гиты». Если бы Господь говорил об индивидуальности, существующей только в пределах материальной вселенной, необходимость в Его наставлениях отпала бы сама собой. Различие между индивидуальной душой и Господом является вечной реальностью, что, как уже говорилось, подтверждается в Ведах.

 -- Материальная индивидуальность не затрагивается. По видимому речь идёт об очень возвышенных душах, либо все то что стало причиной ("не разрешённой ") забвения материал истинными дживами своих отношений с Кришной.
А именно не желание следовать наставлениям Кришны в материальном мире либо им следовать, слушаться духовного учителя и перечить именно и составляет духовную индивидуальность в материальном мире.

А иначе как ещё джива может проявлять свою духовную индивидуальность в материальном мире?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Согласен с Гокуланатхой Дасом, если бриллиант бросить совсем уж в грязь, то индивидуальные особенности его огранки вряд ли видны и имеют значение в таких условиях. Впрочем, грязь понятие растяжимое, в любом случае, по мере очищения, эти индивидуальные особенности всё больше и больше проявляются.

----------


## Амира

> Индивидуа?льность (от лат. individuum — неделимое, особь) — совокупность характерных особенностей и свойств, отличающих одного индивида от другого; своеобразие психики и личности индивида, неповторимость, уникальность. 
> 
> В материальном мире мы все разные благодаря разному сочетанию гун материальной природы. В духовном мире мы все разные, т.к. разные отношения с Кришной. Похоже, что ничего общего эти индивидуальности не имеют


Наша духовная индивидуальность определяется еще в этом материальном мире. Когда наши отношения с Кришной развиваются, развивается и наша духовная индивидуальность. Я бы сказала, что наша духовная индивидуальность может развиваться только в материальном мире, а проявиться в полной мере только в духовном мире. Когда душа достигает совершенства и попадает на Голоку, там нет места развитию чего-либо. Там мы сразу вступаем во взаимоотношения в играх Кришны, т.е. наше положение, наша роль уже определены. Т.е. всё развитие происходит пока мы в материальном мире, или как предполагает Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, прежде чем попасть в игры на Голоке, живое существо рождается в играх Кришны в материальном мире и проходит обучение. Под индивидуальностью я понимаю определенные отношения - слова, действия, эмоции, реакция на события. Т.е. кто-то любит пошутить, кто-то очень серьёзен, кто-то говорит приятные слова, кто-то сердится и упрекает - на одну и ту же ситуацию может быть разная реакция - это индивидуальность. И Кришна наслаждается этими взаимоотношениям с каждой душой. Каждая душа индивидуальная личность, которая по-разному приносит Кришне наслаждение, даже гневом или упреками. Эти индивидуальности очень взаимосвязаны. Когда духовная индивидуальность начинает преобладать над материальной, она естественным образом оказывает влияние на все наши поступки и эмоции и на всё что мы называли материальной индивидуальностью. Наши отношения в материальном мире - это наша материальная индивидуальность, а наши отношения с Кришной - это наша духовная индивидуальность. Качества могут быть одни и те же, та же радость, смех, грусть, даже гнев, обман, хитрость и упреки и др. чувств. Но в материальных отношениях они искажаются, а в отношениях с Кришной они чисты, так как направлены на Кришну в чувствах чистой любви к Нему.

----------


## Андрон

> Когда душа достигает совершенства и попадает на Голоку, там нет места развитию чего-либо.


Что-то мне расхотелось на Голоку  :biggrin1:

----------


## Амира

> Что-то мне расхотелось на Голоку


А вы думали туда попадут духовно неопытные личности и смогут там развиваться? Нет, это конечный пункт назначения. Отношения там разнообразны, полны любви и блаженства, которые никогда не уменьшаются и не надоедают. Но все отношения развиты и происходит только обмен эмоциями. Ситуации и эмоции могут меняться, но чему либо учиться там не нужно. Иначе что означает слово знание, если находясь в естественном для души положении вечности, знания и блаженства в духовном мире душа ещё нуждается в каком-либо знании?

----------


## Андрон

> Когда душа достигает совершенства и попадает на Голоку, там нет места развитию чего-либо.


Вот тут как-то более позитивно описано: ШБ 2.6.36:
Преданность Господу во всех отношениях благотворна и позволяет изведать полное счастье. Даже небо не способно измерить свои просторы. Что говорить о других, если *даже Сам Господь не знает Своих пределов*?
Комментарий:
В писаниях сказано: брахма-саукхйа тв анантам — *духовное счастье безгранично*. В этом стихе говорится, что даже Господь не может измерить его. Счастье, которое в Нем заключено, в силу абсолютной природы Господа тождественно Ему Самому. *Оно постоянно возрастает.* Рост и мера счастья вечно состязаются друг с другом, и этому состязанию нет конца. Духовное счастье — это анандамбудхи-вардханам, *постоянно увеличивающийся океан блаженства*. Границы материального океана неизменны, тогда как духовный океан постоянно расширяется. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Ади-лила, глава четвертая) Кавираджа Госвами дает прекрасное описание этого *бесконечно увеличивающегося океана духовного счастья, которое испытывает трансцендентная Шримати Радхарани*, олицетворяющая энергию наслаждения Господа Кришны.

Но Ваша мысль очень интересная  :smilies: 
Когда душа достигает предела, после которого нет дальнейшего развития,
то не в этом ли причина "падения" в этот материальный духовный мир?

----------


## Амира

> Но Ваша мысль очень интересная


Это не моя мысль  :smilies: . Если вы думаете, что я пришла на форум высказать свои мысли и теории, то вы ошибаетесь. Эти все знания есть и они не скрыты ни от кого.





> Когда душа достигает предела, после которого нет дальнейшего развития,
> то не в этом ли причина "падения" в этот материальный духовный мир?


Приведите пример падения из духовного мира в материальный.

----------


## Андрон

> Это не моя мысль . Если вы думаете, что я пришла на форум высказать свои мысли и теории, то вы ошибаетесь. Эти все знания есть и они не скрыты ни от кого.


Я вовсе не имел в виду, что Вы говорите от себя  :smilies: 
И Вы правы - в большинстве случаев Шрила Прабхупада говорит о высшей ступени / наивысшем состоянии.
Но мне как-то приятна мысль, что нет предела совершенству  :smilies: 




> Приведите пример падения из духовного мира в материальный.


А я так не считаю  :smilies:  Поэтому поставил "падают" в кавычки  :smilies: 
Думаю, из духовного мира души могут спускаться по собственной воле, чтобы поиграть вместе с Кришной и помочь другим вырасти.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Приведите пример падения из духовного мира в материальный.


Ну я вот пример ходячий  :sed:

----------


## Амира

> Ну я вот пример ходячий


Почему вы так думаете?  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Потому что читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Амира

> Потому что читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады


Не могли бы вы объяснить, что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно пишет, что мы упали из духовного мира в материальный. Так что все мы - пример падения  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно пишет, что мы упали из духовного мира в материальный. Так что все мы - пример падения


Но Шрила Прабхупада также говорил и другое - что те, кто достиг духовного мира, больше никогда не падают, например:
"Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности, и он больше никогда не возвращается в него". (ШБ 2.2.31)
"Мистик-преданный попадает в трансцендентную обитель и больше никогда не возвращается в материальный мир". (ШБ 3.27.29)

Для себя я синтезировал эти две группы утверждений, кажущиеся противоположными, так:
Чистые преданные, пребывающие в духовном мире, никогда не упадут в материальный мир против их воли. Но по собственному желанию, совпадающему с желанием Кришны, могут вместе с Богом в сердце спуститься в материальный мир и даже в Ад (как Христос) с духовными целями - поиграть с Кришной, поделиться вкусом высшего блаженства, показать пример духовной жизни, помогать страдающим, проповедовать и т.д.
Или другими словами:
Преданные высшего уровня (Уттама-адхикари) знают, что этот наш мир - духовный и совершенный, но кажется материальным для обычных людей. Поэтому великие души, приходя в этот мир, не падают - а продолжают пребывать в духовном мире (их чистое сознание позволяет им видеть, что этот мир на самом деле духовный, и не оскверняется). Поэтому они ведут в этом мире духовный образ жизни.

----------


## Андрон

> этот наш мир - духовный и совершенный, но кажется материальным для обычных людей


Вот совершенно гениальное описание этого: ШБ 4.28.42:
Тогда царь Малаядваджа увидел, что рядом с ним сидит Сверхдуша, а он, индивидуальная душа, находится подле Сверхдуши. Поскольку они были вместе, он понял, что ему незачем заботиться о своих интересах, и перестал делать это.
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
Тот, кто достиг высокой ступени преданного служения, перестает отделять свои интересы от интересов Верховной Личности Бога. Их интересы сливаются, поскольку преданный перестает заботиться о своих интересах. Все то, что он делает, он делает в интересах Верховной Личности Бога. На этой стадии он видит, что все пребывает в Верховной Личности Бога, а Верховная Личность Бога пребывает во всем. Осознав это, он *перестает видеть разницу между духовным и материальным миром. Для того, кто обрел совершенное видение, материальный мир превращается в духовный*, поскольку является внешней энергией Верховного Господа. Достигший совершенства преданный не видит разницы между энергией и ее источником. Поэтому *так называемый материальный мир становится для него духовным* (сарва кхалв ида брахма). Все предназначено для служения Верховному Господу, и *опытный преданный может использовать в служении Господу любую «материальную» вещь.* Господу невозможно служить, не находясь на духовном уровне. Поэтому, если так называемая материальная вещь используется в служении Господу, ее больше нельзя считать материальной. Таким образом, чистый преданный, обладающий совершенным видением, способен видеть все сущее со всех точек зрения.

----------


## Андрон

> все пребывает в Верховной Личности Бога, а Верховная Личность Бога пребывает во всем.


Христос: "*Я в Отце и Отец во Мне*". (Ин 14:10)
"Бог есть любовь, и пребывающий в любви *пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем*". (1Ин 4:16)

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> 3.9.11 комм. Привязанность преданного к той или иной форме Господа определяется его естественными наклонностями... Привязанность к определенной форме Господа носит название сварупа-сиддхи. 
> т.е. сварупа - это привязанность к определенному? У джив есть известные пределы (как, напр., есть свои пределы у каждой страны на земном шаре), причина такого широкого спектра индивидуальностей - в существовании пределов?  
> ИМХО, конечно, но мне представляется такая концепция: 
> джива-шакти - это отделенные (bhinna) экспансии Санкаршаны/Баладевы. По сути дела, дживы - это Он же, но сильно углубившийся в специализацию (а специализация всегда предполагает ограниченость, отмежеванность от других занятий) на какой-то одной грани Бхагавана, на каком-то одном виде служения, в ущерб всем другим возможным. 
> Санкаршана привязан ко _всем_ всем формам Бхагавана, а конкретная джива - не ко всем. Конкретная джива внимает только одной или нескольким форм Бога, а не сопровождает повсюду каждую (как это делают, напр., Лакшми или Шеша).


Вот http://radhagovindadasa.ru/articles/menyaetsya-li-svarupa-dzhivy-pod-vliyaniem-sootvetstvuyushchego-vida-obshcheniya более-менее понятно объясняется про сварупу. 
Одно непонятно. Вот есть вечная сварупа души в духовном мире, у каждой души своя сварупа и привязанность к определенной форма Господа у каждой души - своя... Зачем же тогда нужны различные формы освобождения, такие как салокья (жизнь на той же планете, что и Верховный Господь. Обитатели планет Вайкунтхи живут на одной планете с Верховной Личностью Бога), саршти (обладание почти таким же богатством, что и Нараяна), сарупья (обладание той же формой или внешностью, что и Нараяна), самипья (постоянное пребывание в обществе Верховного Господа), если, получив такое освобождение, душа возвращается в духовный мир, но не обретает свою вечную сварупу?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но Шрила Прабхупада также говорил и другое - что те, кто достиг духовного мира, больше никогда не падают, например:
> "Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности, и он больше никогда не возвращается в него". (ШБ 2.2.31)
> "Мистик-преданный попадает в трансцендентную обитель и больше никогда не возвращается в материальный мир". (ШБ 3.27.29)
> 
> Для себя я синтезировал эти две группы утверждений, кажущиеся противоположными...


Непонятно, в чем Вы нашли противоположность. В Вашей же цитате Шрила Прабхупада всё ясно излагает:
_Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности, и он больше никогда не возвращается в него_
Т.е. мы были в духовном мире, потом утратили это совершенство и теперь живем в материальном мире. И далее, наигравшись и намучившись. возвращаемся обратно домой и больше не хотим в материю  :smilies:  Примерно как нормальный человек, отсидев срок в тюрме как какой то проступок, теряет всякий интерес к дальнейшим правонарушениям.

----------


## Амира

> Непонятно, в чем Вы нашли противоположность. В Вашей же цитате Шрила Прабхупада всё ясно излагает:
> _Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности, и он больше никогда не возвращается в него_
> Т.е. мы были в духовном мире, потом утратили это совершенство и теперь живем в материальном мире. И далее, наигравшись и намучившись. возвращаемся обратно домой и больше не хотим в материю  Примерно как нормальный человек, отсидев срок в тюрме как какой то проступок, теряет всякий интерес к дальнейшим правонарушениям.


Это вы уже перефразировали, как вам захотелось  :smilies: . Духовное совершенство не теряется. Если вы уже служили Кришне и были в духовном мире, значит вы уже обладали совершенными качествами, иначе бы вы не могли находиться в духовном мире. В этой жизни встав опять на путь преданного служения, вы начали бы с того уровня которого достигли ранее. Т.е. сейчас согласно вашим заключениям вы по меньшей мере чистый преданный. Я предполагаю что слова Прабхупады не могли противоречить словам шестерых Госвами. Найдите подтверждение своим словам в их трудах. Или в стихах Бхагавад-Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам или Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада: Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто *снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности*



> Духовное совершенство не теряется.


Т.е. Вы не согласны со Шрилой Прабхупадой? О чем тогда вообще разговор...

----------


## Амира

> Шрила Прабхупада: Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто *снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности*
> 
> Т.е. Вы не согласны со Шрилой Прабхупадой? О чем тогда вообще разговор...


Ну я пока не согласна только с вашими утверждениями. Цитаты утверждений Прабхупады вы еще не приводили. Вы только свои собственные утверждения приводили.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну я пока не согласна только с вашими утверждениями. Цитаты утверждений Прабхупады вы еще не приводили. Вы только свои собственные утверждения приводили.


Амира, цитат Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме предостаточно. На форуме тоже с периодичностью  раз в год обсуждается эта веселая тема)) Вы можете воспользоваться поисковиком на форуме.

Не так важно для нас, откуда и как мы "падали" и что это вообще значит. Важно понять тот факт, что мы не захотели служить Кришне, поэтому пытаемся наслаждаться отдельно от Него. Но у нас это никак не получается.
 Это основа понимания для начала нашей духовной жизни. 

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Истинное предназначение живого существа заключается в том, чтобы служить Господу, но, когда живое существо отказывается делать это, оно получает материальное тело, чтобы страдать и пытаться наслаждаться материальным существованием в этом жестоком мире... https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/20/37

Поскольку и Господь, и живое существо по природе духовны, они хотят мирно наслаждаться, но, когда частица Верховной Личности Бога, к своему несчастью, пытается наслаждаться сама по себе, отдельно от Кришны, она попадает в материальный мир. Вначале она становится Брахмой, а потом постепенно опускается все ниже и ниже, пока не достигает уровня муравья или навозного червя..Обусловленные живые существа ведут тяжелую борьбу за существование в этом мире, ибо они целиком находятся во власти материальной природы. Но поскольку знания живого существа ограниченны, ему кажется, что оно наслаждается окружающим миром... https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/9/24/58

----------


## Амира

> Амира, цитат Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме предостаточно. На форуме тоже с периодичностью  раз в год обсуждается эта веселая тема)) Вы можете воспользоваться поисковиком на форуме.
> 
> Не так важно для нас, откуда и как мы "падали" и что это вообще значит. Важно понять тот факт, что мы не захотели служить Кришне, поэтому пытаемся наслаждаться отдельно от Него. Но у нас это никак не получается.
>  Это основа понимания для начала нашей духовной жизни. 
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ Истинное предназначение живого существа заключается в том, чтобы служить Господу, но, когда живое существо отказывается делать это, оно получает материальное тело, чтобы страдать и пытаться наслаждаться материальным существованием в этом жестоком мире. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/20/37


Лично мне не нужны доказательства. Но если меня пытаются переубедить, то тогда нужно привести конкретную цитату и её и источник и мы рассмотрим то что в ней говорится. Цитат много, но цитаты из личных писем и бесед я не приму, так как чужие личные письма не читаю и чужие личные разговоры не подслушиваю. Если и принимать цитаты то только из официально опубликованных книг Прабхупады. И еще есть разница в понимании этих цитат. Я не помню таких цитат где однозначно утверждается рассматриваемый нами вопрос.

А в остальном я с вами согласна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> тогда нужно привести конкретную цитату и её и источник и мы рассмотрим то что в ней говорится.


Это просто бесполезная трата времени. Это не та тема, которая нам жизненно необходима. Для любознательных все возможные цитаты уже приводились. На форуме есть эти темы.

----------


## Амира

> Это просто трата времени. Все возможные цитаты уже приводились. На форуме есть эти темы.


Я не настаиваю на продолжении. Если кому-либо интересен этот вопрос, мы можем продолжить. Если в этом нет необходимости, я согласна прекратить в любой момент. Я тоже очень ценю своё время.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот ещё цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам, когда мне было интересно, я нашла эту подборку https://vedatext.ru/nasheiznachalnoepolojenie/gl9nshpr

----------


## Амира

> Вот ещё цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам, когда мне было интересно, я нашла эту подборку https://vedatext.ru/nasheiznachalnoepolojenie/gl9nshpr


Я же сказала, что не приму подобные цитаты. Это слухи, а не цитаты. А  мы с вами не бабушки на скамейке.

----------


## Андрон

> Непонятно, в чем Вы нашли противоположность. В Вашей же цитате Шрила Прабхупада всё ясно излагает:
> _Материальный мир теряет всякую привлекательность для того, кто снова обрел некогда утраченное совершенство преданности, и он больше никогда не возвращается в него_
> Т.е. мы были в духовном мире, потом утратили это совершенство и теперь живем в материальном мире. И далее, наигравшись и намучившись. возвращаемся обратно домой и больше не хотим в материю  Примерно как нормальный человек, отсидев срок в тюрме как какой то проступок, теряет всякий интерес к дальнейшим правонарушениям.


Я привел первые попавшиеся в гугле цитаты, возможно не совсем отражающие мою мысль.
Вот цитаты получше:

ШБ 3.16.26, комментарий: "Подводя итог, можно сказать, что *души, обитающие в духовном мире, царстве Вайкунтхи, никогда не падают в материальный мир, ибо мир Вайкунтхи вечен. Однако иногда преданные, послушные воле Господа, приходят в материальный мир в роли проповедников или атеистов.* Необходимо всегда помнить о том, что за их приходом скрывается замысел Господа".

ШБ 7.1.35, комментарий: "Изучая авторитетные писания, можно понять, что, *когда спутники Господа Вишну нисходят с Вайкунтхи в материальный мир, это не является падением. Они приходят сюда, чтобы исполнить желание Господа, и приходят подобно тому, как это делает Сам Господь.* Господь нисходит в материальный мир посредством Своей внутренней энергии, и, когда преданные, спутники Господа, нисходят сюда, им в этом тоже помогает духовная энергия. Все игры Верховной Личности Бога устраивает йогамайя, а не махамайя. Стало быть, Джая и Виджая пришли в этот мир лишь потому, что им предстояло здесь исполнить определенную миссию ради Верховной Личности Бога. А вообще, *с Вайкунтхи, конечно же, никто не падает*".

----------


## Андрон

> Не так важно для нас, откуда и как мы "падали" и что это вообще значит.


Полностью согласен - гораздо важнее понять, как нам восстановить/улучшить отношения с Богом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я же сказала, что не приму подобные цитаты. Это слухи, а не цитаты. А  мы с вами не бабушки на скамейке.


Это что шутка? Вы же просили цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам? Или нет?

----------


## Амира

> Это что шутка? Вы же просили цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам? Или нет?


Вы мне дали ссылку на чью-то большую книгу воспоминаний. А я просила конкретную цитату. Вот Андрон меня понял. Возможно там и есть цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам, но я не буду их искать и выбирать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы мне дали ссылку на чью-то большую книгу воспоминаний. Возможно там и есть цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам, но я не буду их искать и выбирать.


Вы отвергаете, даже не глядя?   :nea:  Я дала вам ссылку на страницу, где приводится много цитат из Шримад Бхагаватам.
Можете не читать, никто не заставляет)

----------


## Андрон

> Т.е. мы были в духовном мире, потом утратили это совершенство и теперь живем в материальном мире. И далее, наигравшись и намучившись. возвращаемся обратно домой и больше не хотим в материю  Примерно как нормальный человек, отсидев срок в тюрме как какой то проступок, теряет всякий интерес к дальнейшим правонарушениям.


Кстати, такое понимание мне тоже нравится - похожее понимание у Христианства и Каббалы.
Люди были изгнаны из Рая, но могут вернуться в Царство Божие, которое гораздо выше Рая.
Но все же понимание из этих цитат мне ближе всего.

----------


## Андрон

> Для любознательных все возможные цитаты уже приводились. На форуме есть эти темы.


Лично я впервые обсуждаю на форуме эту тему - и уже чувствую огромную пользу для себя!
Было полезно сформулировать словами свое видение мира и нашего положения в нем, познакомиться с пониманиями других людей, почитать и поискать цитаты из Вед.
Но главное - я все больше убеждаюсь в том, что Шрила Прабхупада - гений! Он в своих книгах приводит различные, иногда даже противоположные точки зрения, чтобы каждый мог выбрать для себя ту, что ему наиболее близка, понятна, по душе. И он прав, говоря, что в его книгах есть все необходимое для любого человека, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу. Ведь священные писания предназначены для людей всех уровней и категорий, и не все наставления всем подходят, но каждый может найти в них то, что возвышает лично его, способствует его духовному росту.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Сам механизм падения или возвышения основан на такой природной особенности дживы, как *склонность обусловливаться*, как духом, так и материей.

_"Обыкновенные существа тоже подразделяются на два типа: нитья-баддха и нитья-мукта. Нитья-баддхи — это вечно обусловленные души, а нитья-мукты — вечно свободные. "_

Но признайтесь сами себе, понимаете ли вы механизм обусловливания дживы, исходящий из её собственной природы, прежде чем спорить о падении, пользуясь непонятными цитатами, как оружием?

В Кришна Самхите есть такой текст, где говорится о том, что когда душа сама практикует, тогда она и осознает.
А если она не практикует, то всё это знание - материальное, и оно является препятствием. Тем более споры.

_"Когда духовная душа  практикует  естественное  самадхи
,  она  постепенно  осознаёт  следующие пятнадцать труднопостижимых истин:
1. себя; 2. свою  незначительность; 3. высшее прибежище  (Шри Кришну); 4. 
взаимоотношения  между  высшим  прибежищем  (Кришной)  и  принявшими 
прибежище  (дживами);  5.  красоту  качеств,  деяния  и 
облик  Кришны;  6. взаимоотношения между дживами; 7. обитель Шри Кришны и живых существ; 8. 
фактор абсолютного времени; 9. различные настроения живых существ; 10. вечные 
игры  между  Кришной  и  дживами;  11.  энергии  Кришны;  12.  возвышение  и 
деградация живых существ; 13. ложное отождествление падших душ; 14. преданное 
служение  для  возвышения  падших  душ;  15.  восстановление  изначального 
положения падших душ посредством преданного служения.

Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем 
меньше человек  может  осознать  истину.  Чем  больше  человек  способен 
продвинуться  на  пути  естественного  самадхи,  сдерживая  склонность  к  спорам, 
которые  подобны  министру  материального  знания,  тем  больше  человек  может 
приоткрыть  сокровищницу  и  постичь  неописуемые  духовные  истины. 

Сокровищница Вайкунтхи всегда полна. Господь Кришначандра, всеобщий объект 
любви, постоянно зовет живых существ войти в двери этой сокровищницы."_

----------


## Андрон

> склонность обусловливаться, как духом, так и материей.


Обусловленный Духом Святым  :biggrin1:  Неплохо звучит  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> *Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем 
> меньше человек  может  осознать  истину.  Чем  больше  человек  способен 
> продвинуться  на  пути  естественного  самадхи,  сдерживая  склонность  к  спорам, 
> которые  подобны  министру  материального  знания,  тем  больше  человек  может 
> приоткрыть  сокровищницу  и  постичь  неописуемые  духовные  истины.*


Истинно так, но, как я уже написал выше, мы не спорим -
а делимся наиболее близким нам пониманием, подбираем наилучшее словесное выражение своего видения.
"Надлежит быть и разномыслиям между вами, дабы открылись между вами искусные". (1Кор 11:19)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Обусловленный Духом Святым  Неплохо звучит


Да, мы употребляем слова, но, бывает, не задумываемся над сутью.

_"Осознает....3. высшее прибежище (Шри Кришну); 4. взаимоотношения между высшим прибежищем (Кришной) и принявшими 
прибежище (дживами); "_

Мы постоянно употребляем слово "прибежище". И не задумываемся, что *прибежище означает обусловленность*, потому что
мы не знаем что такое обусловленность и откуда она возникает. Но словами пользуемся.

----------

